# Bagged some MK4 Jetta in Germany



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

I want to show you the work from weekend.
Costumers MK4 Jetta with Bagyard front and rear.
Swaybar still mounted.
Wheels are 18 inch Alutec
no frame notch
sorry for bad pics, but I want to show you these









_Modified by Def-Shooter at 11:18 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

very nice. I like the wheels alot


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

hard to tell completely in the pics but that looks pretty impressive for still having a sway bar and no notch


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_very nice. I like the wheels alot









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: (blue bags)*

you can get big problems with the TUV in Germany when your frame is notched


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

damn that sucks, do they actually check that when they do inspections? or is it just an issue if they just happen to notice it


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (blue bags)*

i like the wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABNGTI (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Bagged some MK4 Jetta in Germany (Def-Shooter)*

sehr geil


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: (blue bags)*

you have to go to TUV inspection to geh your new vehicle inspection sticker every two years .
and if you have notched and the inspector will see this you dont get this sticker


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Def-Shooter* »_you can get big problems with the TUV in Germany when your frame is notched

it's unreal how strict the TüV is!
looks good Christian


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i love those wheels.


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

why dont you make something for when you do have to get the inspection that will fit in its place (the notch) and just epoxy it on there so you can remove it later!


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

sure you can do this but for some guys that is to much risk.
for me its no problem, I would do this but I dont have a car that need it


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_i love those wheels. 

x2
Suit it.


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*

Not only you won't get the sticker, you will loose driving admittance and insurance safety.


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Bagged some MK4 Jetta in Germany (Def-Shooter)*

not feelin it


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_hard to tell completely in the pics but that looks pretty impressive for still having a sway bar and no notch

x2
stock swaybar?


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

sway bar running underneath the driveshaft


----------

